# For those who ship with SYR... (rant)



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

For those of you who ship with SYR, do you schedule a pick-up, drop them off at a FedEx staffed facility, or drive them to the nearest FedEx hub?

The reason I ask is this; I've used SYR in the past and use it exclusively now (though I don't know about the future). I went to ship a large number of frogs today. It took me an hour and a half to package everything carefully. I walked into the same FedEx-staffed facility I always use, ten minutes from my home. The guy behind the counter saw "Wildlife - Live Harmless Amphibians" on the box and told me "We don't ship those". I directed him to the info that SYR supplies showing that they DO "ship those" and he said "Yeah, I've read that before, but we've been told not to ship any live animals"

I say to him, "I do it all the time, from this office".

He says, "Some have slipped through in the past, but they're not supposed to".

I think, "No problem. SYR has a phone help line. I will get them talking to each other."

I call SYR and get a phone tree. The website says dial extension "1". The automated phone message says that "1" is not a valid extension. Now I'm starting to stress because final pick-up is in 30 minutes. I go through the phone tree and leave a message at every extension, but basically there is no customer service. No one answers. Aaargh! I send an email. No answer as of tonight. 

I ask to talk to a Manager and am told the same thing. They tell me I have to drop it off at the hub, an hour away! I have to be somewhere local soon, so that's not an option. I call the hub and tell them the situation, and the guy tells me he has to ask his manager and puts me on hold for over 5 minutes. When he comes back he says I can schedule a pick-up, but that it will cost me 4 bucks per package. Of course, I can't do that because I haven't told the customers that the package will not be arriving on the day agreed upon. I call all the affected customers, reschedule all deliveries for a day later and call the hub again. I schedule a pick-up from my home. I ask when the driver will be there. They say sometime BETWEEN 12:30 AND 6:30. So now, I'm taking a half day off work tomorrow to wait around for a pick-up from a driver that BETTER accept these packages.

What kills me, is if I had just ignored the Lacey Act and not labeled these packages, the guy would have sent them without asking any questions at all, but because I followed the law, including every recommendation SYR put on their website, I am jumping through hoops to send a package I've already paid for.

So who dropped the ball? Was it FedEx because they were obligated to ship and wouldn't. Or was it SYR because their website doesn't say anything about shipping from a hub? Or is it me because SYR does warn about that and I just can't find that fine print? Either way, I'm super disappointed with SYR's customer service or lack thereof. 

Dear SYR, when your service works it's invaluable, but If you sell a service that you have sub-contracted to another company and that company acts like they've never heard of you, at least be available to clear up the misunderstanding. I had to bring the packages home and unpack them, I will have to spend an hour meticulously packing them back up tomorrow. I chose today to ship on purpose, incidently, because the weather was much more favorable.

Not cool.

So those of you who use SYR (I'm looking at you S. Harrington), how do you avoid this?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have used them several times. However, unlike you, my hub is 10 min away. I just drop them off, they are scanned and I am handed a receipt. Takes about 30 sec. I have also had animals sent to this same hub and I am always asked if it is snakes or lizards and that they get a lot of them through there. 

Incidently, I much prefer the hub because I can drop off up to 8:30pm and pickup at 9am.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Reptileexpress.com is better staffed and better priced.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have ran into the same situation. The close Kinko's (fedex authorized shipping facility) will not accept live animals, I have to drop off at the Fedex hub here in town. It is far less convienent as it is way on the other side of town.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Ive had the same problem shipping chameleons...going to the nearest hub was not an option for me...since live animals cannot be insured by FedEx, I relabled the box as "fragile"...also informing the person behind the counter that it was glassware..end of problem...the animal arrived at its destination next morning in excellent condition...


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

boombotty said:


> I have ran into the same situation. The close Kinko's (fedex authorized shipping facility) will not accept live animals, I have to drop off at the Fedex hub here in town. It is far less convienent as it is way on the other side of town.


Same issue with fedex/kinkos a few years ago. Used them forever to drop animals off and one day.............same story. Fedex hub will also check to make sure that the company you use is cleared to ship animals.
There are a few mail box/office places around that take ups and fedex packages. Just ask them what time the delivery guy stops by to pick up packages. They have never asked what is being shipped. 
It is not SYR issue that Fedex place will not accept your package. It is just a policy that seems to be gradually getting enforced.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

evolvstll said:


> It is not SYR issue that Fedex place will not accept your package. It is just a policy that seems to be gradually getting enforced.


I guess I agree with that. I just wish the SYR website made reference to that in some way. The way it read implies that all FedEx staffed locations are obliged to take the package because of the contract between FedEx and SYR. If the site had said that the packages need to be taken to the hub, I would have planned accordingly.

What's odd is that I'm not even new to SYR, and yet I never knew that the individual locations could refuse shipment of live animals. What would that site do if they received animals for hold?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I just wanted to drop a note to thank Kevin from SYR for helping me out. The guy emailed me, then called me later and really bent over backwards to make sure I was taken care of and I had shipping options, should this happen in the future.

I don't want to turn this into vendor feedback, so I will just say that the problems I was ranting about before are no longer problems.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

I recently purchased frogs and was told that SYR was going to be offered. When I read about their policy it says that they only guarantee DOA if the package ARRIVES LATE. So essentially if you get a dead frog, but it was on time then you get no refund (from them). That's in addition to opting to pay for insurance in the first place. If you don't get insurance then you get nothing, so I don't see the point in using them. I thought that their service seemed bogus so we agreed to not use them. Maybe I'm missing something here... 
Whether you use a third party shipper or not FedEx will drop your box full of frogs anyways... right in front of you, and then proceed to chuckle about it. And if it arrives on time then its inconsequential if the box topples bottom over top or not. It is up to the shipper to package the frogs for success and hopefully they offer their own guarantee.
As was mentioned by someone else, FedEx doesn't do any kind of guarantee on live animals so refrain from telling them whats in the box if you can avoid it (over the phone). As I've recently found out, even if your package arrives 90 minutes after FedExs "guaranteed delivery time" if the tardiness was due to lets say, the weather, or the airplane sliding off of the runway (yes, they told me that) then you still won't be refunded your shipping charges. Your best bet on getting a refund is a result of a mechanical failure which they could also "blame on the weather".
My two cents.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually, the shipping insurance that SYR offers is pretty good. It cost's $2.50 per $100 of insurance. As a seller, I pay for that myself. It's true that they only cover DOA's that arrive after 10:31, but if you pack correctly the frogs can survive a lot of abuse (that is not a challenge, FedEx). In my opinion if a frog arrives DOA and on time, it probably could have been packed better. 

Where it comes in handy is if the package is delayed or lost. If the package is misrouted etc, and the frogs don't survive the additional day(s) in the box, then SYR returns your shipping cost and pays for the value of the animals. If the package arrives late (after 10:30 or 12:00 in outlying areas), even if the animals are fine, you can report it to SYR and they will refund the cost of shipping.

Case in point, I had a package show up hours late due to weather. The frogs, when they showed up, were happy and healthy. I called SYR, they looked at the numbers and refunded me the $70 immediately. Since I pay for the insurance out of my pocket on all packages, I keep the refund. That refund alone will cover the insurance on the next 10-15 shipments I send.

So to me, as a shipper, it's worth it. Funny, I started the rant and now I'm defending them.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

FrogFever said:


> Whether you use a third party shipper or not FedEx will drop your box full of frogs anyways... right in front of you, and then proceed to chuckle about it. And if it arrives on time then its inconsequential if the box topples bottom over top or not. It is up to the shipper to package the frogs for success and hopefully they offer their own guarantee.


It IS up to the shipper to pack correctly. That is why FedEx requires people to submit a "test package" (no animals) before they will let you ship reptiles. Using SYR is a work-around for this hurdle. But it doesn't change the fact that you have to pack animals well to get them where they're going on time and alive.



FrogFever said:


> As was mentioned by someone else, FedEx doesn't do any kind of guarantee on live animals so refrain from telling them whats in the box if you can avoid it (over the phone).


Do a search on Lacy Act here and you'll note that shipping animals without labelling the box extrernally is illegal. Many people choose to ignore this law. But I can't afford to do so. And IMO, we, as a hobby, can't afford for people to ignore this law.

My 1 cent.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

insularexotics said:


> It IS up to the shipper to pack correctly. That is why FedEx requires people to submit a "test package" (no animals) before they will let you ship reptiles. Using SYR is a work-around for this hurdle. But it doesn't change the fact that you have to pack animals well to get them where they're going on time and alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laws were meant to be broken.  That's my 1/2 cent. LOL


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm willing to bet, more than half the people here, don't tell them ( FedEx ) what they are shipping.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

That would be unfortunate as I know of at least 3 cases in which people received notices of insufficient labeling as pertains to the Lacey act, and 1 in which the buyer was fined $1000 for accepting a package that was unmarked. The odds are high against getting caught, but the consequences can be steep.

I have a question, though. Doesn't the Lacey Act only apply to packages that are sent across state lines? If I ship something within the state of California, do I have to adhere to the same rules?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Boondoggle said:


> I just wanted to drop a note to thank Kevin from SYR for helping me out. The guy emailed me, then called me later and really bent over backwards to make sure I was taken care of and I had shipping options, should this happen in the future.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into vendor feedback, so I will just say that the problems I was ranting about before are no longer problems.


I recently had an issue shipping with them as well, but they really do have good customer service. They quickly returned calls and I could tell he was researching things while we weren't talking on the phone. The package arrived fine, but we kept in contact figuring things out for probably 2 weeks or so and he offered almost immediately to refund the shipping when I first called. I was overall impressed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Boondoggle- sorry that you had phone issues on Monday. That was the day we got our phones turned back on after our facility fire. Your voicemail ended up in [email protected] voicemail box, not an SYR box. 

Apparently nothing is ever smooth when it comes to installing phones or internet. It took a bit to get the vmail direction routed correctly. I was not happy to hear about the issue at all. I got [email protected] on the case as soon as it came to our attention. 

The Kinko's/FedEx Office locations are no different than The UPS Store locations with drop off issues. Each location makes its own determination on accepting perishable shipments, whether that be apples or live reptiles. It doesn't seem logical, but there is nothing we can do about it. When we run into a pushback, we find customers an alternate drop off location, or we schedule a driver pickup. 

As for the insurance, we are the ONLY service offering Live Arrival Insurance for reptiles. We had to create a strong program, with strong benefit and value, but at the same time protect the program from fraud. 

A package that arrives on time (typically by 10:30am) should be packaged well enough, and contain healthy animals, that live arrival is not an issue. It is when the package gets delayed that live arrival issues come up. That is what our program covers. Up to $3000 in value on the site directly, and $10,000+ by arrangement.

The minimum $2.50 coverage gets you a shipping refund if the package is late for any reason. FedEx does NOT offer a shipping refund under the Live Reptile Certification program. For regular merchandise shipments they do offer a on-time guarantee, EXCEPT for any one of 1000 different exempted reasons. Weather, mechanical, etc, there are dozens of reasons why they won't refund.

If you book the minimum coverage of $2.50, we refund your shipping cost if the package is late, period. No silly loopholes.

For those remembering the old days of Delta Air shipping and Live Arrival insurance, those days are gone, have been for a few years now. Too bad they aren't clear about that : )

We have always shipped our animals to shows like Daytona, and paid thousands of dollars to cover them for $50,000+. Felt safe, and wise. Ugh.

Turns out, Delta offers a "Declared Value" option, which is expensive, and sounds like insurance, but that is all it is, declared value. It is NOT any kind of insurance. We figured this out before the last Daytona show. They (accidentally) revealed that Declared Value is not insurance, and "you would have to insure your animals separately, under your own policy", and there is no payment from Delta under declared value. Crazy. Declared value allows you to say "this shipment is worth $XXX dollars", and that is it. No coverage, and no payment in case of loss. 

I am really excited about our SYR Live Arrival Insurance program, and it continues to gain steam. 

I am also proud of the customer service that we offer. I don't believe that any other shipping service offers the same level of service and features that we offer. I check emails and voicemails up to the moment I go to bed (1am+) and Kevin is on the phone first thing in the morning. 

I'm sorry that we missed your call Boondoggle, it won't happen again.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Ro[email protected] said:


> I am also proud of the customer service that we offer. I don't believe that any other shipping service offers the same level of service and features that we offer. I check emails and voicemails up to the moment I go to bed (1am+) and Kevin is on the phone first thing in the morning.
> 
> I'm sorry that we missed your call Boondoggle, it won't happen again.


In my opinion you should be proud of your customer service, Robyn. When I spoke to Kevin, he explained to me about the phone snafu and I was more than satisfied with the help I got. I called up, pissed at something that my local FedEx was arbitrarily deciding, and you guys made me a priority. The first thing Kevin did was give me his personal cell phone number. That's saying something.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

We appreciate your business, and understanding BD : )


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> That would be unfortunate as I know of at least 3 cases in which people received notices of insufficient labeling as pertains to the Lacey act, and 1 in which the buyer was fined $1000 for accepting a package that was unmarked. The odds are high against getting caught, but the consequences can be steep.
> 
> I have a question, though. Doesn't the Lacey Act only apply to packages that are sent across state lines? If I ship something within the state of California, do I have to adhere to the same rules?


People should keep in mind that the fines are defined by the value of the animals in the shipment.. it is easily possibly to move yourself from one fine to a much higher one... All you have to do is have the value be more than $350 dollars... It is also possible to not only be fined but to lose the animals that were shipped illegally as well as any material possessions determined to be part of the violation (car etc).... Both the shipper and the recipient may be liable for mislabled packages (if preknowledge of it being unlabeled is known). 

I know of several people that have been busted doing this and at least one that as a result ended up with an increased vigilence for quite awhile with packages being repeatedly opened and inspected while in transit. 

You can be prosecuted under the Lacy act even if the animals did not cross state lines by simply violating a federal regulation.. 
See http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/assets/articles/springsteen_lacey.pdf

As for the in-state labeling question, I would check with either fish and wildlife or a lawyer that works with the Lacy Act violations. I do know that if the unlabled box ends up going through postal shipments, you would be in trouble if caught as that violates postal regulations which are a federal regulation. 

Ed


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

You guy's are starting to scare me now ! So how are you supposed to ship by your self, do you always need a middle person?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

So basically when shipping frogs, you HAVE to put "Wildlife - Live Harmless Amphibians" on the box according to the Lacy Act? If not and caught, could face fines, ect. 

So if you put "perishable items" or "fragile" on the box instead, your in violation of the Lacy Act? Just trying to understand so when/if I start shipping, that I am not violating any laws, but still getting my packages out without FEDEX telling me they won't ship or with the laws.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

Brian317 said:


> So basically when shipping frogs, you HAVE to put "Wildlife - Live Harmless Amphibians" on the box according to the Lacy Act? If not and caught, could face fines, ect.
> 
> So if you put "perishable items" or "fragile" on the box instead, your in violation of the Lacy Act? Just trying to understand so when/if I start shipping, that I am not violating any laws, but still getting my packages out without FEDEX telling me they won't ship or with the laws.


I second this also. We need to know the rules, fools.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

The times of unlabeled boxes have past, indeed. 

California is particularly strict. They do a random audit of shipments, using dogs that are trained to ping on live shipments, plants and animals. 

Once the dog pings on a package, it is pulled for inspection.

If you box is labeled correctly, off it goes, and delivered on time, as normal. They claim that if it is LABELED, they don't even open it.

If it not labeled, they open it, asses the account (approved live shipper?) and contents (contraband?) and take action accordingly. If they deem it illegal, not marked (Lacey Act) or not a valid live shipping account, they may turn the package over to Fish and Wildlife. Getting your package back once this occurs takes time, and hundreds of dollars in fines and fees. 

The federal Lacey Act requires "Wildlife" as a minimum. California doesn't like that, they want "Live Harmless Reptile/Amphibian" instead. Marking "Wildlife-Live Harmless Reptile/Amphibian" covers you on both. We have confirmed this specific labeling direction with the California inspectors, it will clear your shipments as properly marked.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The times of unlabeled boxes have past, indeed.
> 
> California is particularly strict. They do a random audit of shipments, using dogs that are trained to ping on live shipments, plants and animals.
> 
> ...


What about a specific list of species. I know you need an itemized list inside, do you need one on the exterior of the box as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

You need to have one readily accessible. Inside the top flap is acceptable, but you can use a invoice/packing slip on the outside if you like as well. You can always go above and beyond the requirement and list individual species, scientific names, and quantities on the outside of the box, but that is not required, and in my experience only serves to draw negative attention to your "scary" box. Phobias. 

We do cover labeling and the Lacey Act on the ShipYourReptiles site, in the Get Help section, for those that are not familiar.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You need to have one readily accessible. Inside the top flap is acceptable, but you can use a invoice/packing slip on the outside if you like as well. You can always go above and beyond the requirement and list individual species, scientific names, and quantities on the outside of the box, but that is not required, and in my experience only serves to draw negative attention to your "scary" box. Phobias.
> 
> We do cover labeling and the Lacey Act on the ShipYourReptiles site, in the Get Help section, for those that are not familiar.


Good advice. One other question...I was always under the impression that "Wildlife-Live Harmless Reptile/Amphibian" had to be printed on 4 sides, but I don't remember ever reading that specifically. Is there a requirement specific to this?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

The guidelines are quite vague. It just says "on the outside of the box". That is one spot. We usually write ours in the top right corner.

There is no guideline for size, color, type of pen, or anything else.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> Good advice. One other question...I was always under the impression that "Wildlife-Live Harmless Reptile/Amphibian" had to be printed on 4 sides, but I don't remember ever reading that specifically. Is there a requirement specific to this?


No, it doesn't have to be on all 4 sides, even institutions like Zoos only do at most two sides. Usually it is just on the top next to the shipping label. 

Ed


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

What a great thread. Thanks for clearing things up SYR... 
Your insurance makes sense. I now realize that if I did purchase SYR insurance then I would have been refunded the shipping cost for my late package even if it was weather related. 
As far as labeling goes, I've never personally shipped live animals, but I've made many purchases from across the country. A few of my first were from major online herp retailers. Surprisingly, they didn't label their boxes AT ALL. It wasn't till I got into buying from private breeders that I started to see writing on the box. CAREFUL, LIVE ANIMALS INSIDE; CAUTION: LIVE HARMLESS WILDLIFE. But that wasn't until my fourth or fifth package!
I'd just prefer to have some kind of warning on the box so it doesn't end up looking like this one...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sometimes i forget what i put in the box on the way to the office. "was it animals or plants.....i think it was plants, yea we'll go with that"

what are you shipping today sir?
ummmmmmmmmm plants?

ok, anything perishable fragile or..
yes 

and off it goes. the plants make it fine, or was it a frog? 

james


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

I would not advise mislabeling the package. 

As for protecting it from damage, there is nothing you can write on the package that will do that. 

"This way up" "Fragile" "Perishable" "Live Reptiles" etc.

Both FedEx and UPS handle tens of millions of packages per day. Nobody will notice that you asked for special handling by writing on the outside of the box. The drivers have hundreds, sometimes thousands of packages to deliver each day, and they are just getting it done. Wherever it fits in the truck, it fits. Upside down, backwards, bouncing around, it all happens. 

That is why it is up to YOU to pack your animals safely and responsibly. You must give yourself the best chance of success. A well insulated box, with at least 3/4" insulation doesn't just keep the temperature under control, it also provides STRUCTURE, strength and rigidity that resists crumpling, folding, smashing and other damage. 

Packed well, live reptiles and amphibs arrive safe and on time. 

"But if I mark it Careful! Live Reptiles! in giant red letters, someone will be sure to notice!"

Yes, that is probably true. But all that will accomplish is to raise the ire of some dumdum that is afraid of reptiles. Now you are courting negative handling of your package. It will not get you expedited service, nor will they deliver it on a soft fluffy pillow. 

I mark boxes appropriately, and encourage SYR users to do the same. But it is not overly conspicuous. Inspectors can easily see it, that is all I need. I just want my box to be delivered Priority Overnight, on time, with the same expediency as every other package. Don't worry about the contents, don't give it special care or set it aside. Just deliver on time and everything will be just fine : )


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

It does make sense. When I do start to ship, I will be labling my box with "Wildlife - Live Harmless Amphibians" on top near the shipping information and a logo I have/tinkered with on the sides of the box, shown here:










I believe that would cover my butt and get my future package on time and correctly. The last thing I would want is for my package to not arrive on time, get denied by the shipping company, get fined for not correctly labeling the package, or cause damage in transit to my package. Thanks for all the fantastic information about this....as I would rather find out the trial and errors of shipping beforehand than finding out from....well....personal experiance.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

james67 said:


> sometimes i forget what i put in the box on the way to the office. "was it animals or plants.....i think it was plants, yea we'll go with that"
> 
> what are you shipping today sir?
> ummmmmmmmmm plants?
> ...


Technically that is illegal... as it constitutes mismarking (see the legal analysis for Aquaculture link I posted above, it covers that exact example).


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i almost put a disclaimer on that post stating that i know that ignorance is not a valid defense and that it will not constitute any protection from prosecution. i felt it detracted from the comedic stance my post was presenting so i left it out.

in all honesty though, the ONLY problems ive ever had with DOAs have been with boxes properly labeled. boxes containing __________ have always arrived without issue. its unfortunate that it happens but i feel its likely that joe postalworker somewhere along the way pulls the package and decides he's gonna play sheriff by delaying the package while he awaits word that everything is legitimately being sent and in accordance with the law. im sure he does his investigating and rattles the package like a kid on christmas eve or worse unpacks it to determine the contents (which the sender clearly labeled) and boom the sealed temperature safe box has lost its integrity.

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

james67 said:


> i almost put a disclaimer on that post stating that i know that ignorance is not a valid defense and that it will not constitute any protection from prosecution. i felt it detracted from the comedic stance my post was presenting so i left it out.
> 
> in all honesty though, the ONLY problems ive ever had with DOAs have been with boxes properly labeled. boxes containing __________ have always arrived without issue. its unfortunate that it happens but i feel its likely that joe postalworker somewhere along the way pulls the package and decides he's gonna play sheriff by delaying the package while he awaits word that everything is legitimately being sent and in accordance with the law. im sure he does his investigating and rattles the package like a kid on christmas eve or worse unpacks it to determine the contents (which the sender clearly labeled) and boom the sealed temperature safe box has lost its integrity.
> 
> james


The problem with some of those comedic routines is that they can be too subtle for some of the public.... and can result in the uninitiated taking it at face value and think it is okay.... 

Ed (known for his lack of sense of humor).


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems like everytime I have something live shipped, it comes late. It's become a joke in my house.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

mordoria said:


> Seems like everytime I have something live shipped, it comes late. It's become a joke in my house.


I'm with you on that one! I've had boxes delivered late, smashed, to the wrong house on the wrong street, and left outside with no indication that they had even been there...
I've heard that FedEx is considered to be the best way to ship because their employees get "in trouble" for complaints filed about packages that are not handled properly, where as UPS or usps employees don't. Has anyone else heard this? I've only


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

mordoria said:


> Seems like everytime I have something live shipped, it comes late. It's become a joke in my house.


Hence the recommendations you have heard here and elsewhere on DB.

1> Use a certified shipping service, like SYR
2> Make your box bomber proof [anyone ever gotten any from me? ]
3> Purchase Live Arrival insurance with SYR, this way if they are late, and DOA, you are covered.
4> I'd still rec Priority Overnight, regardless, even if you dont use SYR

Best,


----------

